# Congratulations & Thank You Max!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Max picked up his stunning Carbon Black / Imola Red
M3 Convertible this weekend...

Check it this beauty!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

And now, for that patented "Silly-Ass Grin" that comes with ownership...








*THANKS FOR EVERYTHING MAX!!! *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Gotta love the *circle of doom* pictures 

Great looking M Max, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

What's under the car cover Jon?


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

Thank you Jon, I still have that "Silly-Ass Grin" everytime I get into the car. It is AWESOME, the way it drives, looks and so far everything about it. I am also very happy with the SMG, no regret choosing it.
Now I have to learn the washing techniques to keep the swirls away.

Max.

ps: Take care of CJ he is an asset to your sales department.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *What's under the car cover Jon? *


E90 

Ah, gotta love red interior. Looking awesome.

Congrats on the new car, Max. Drive safe :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *What's under the car cover Jon? *


Range Rover?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice, VERY nice!!! CB/IR has got to be the one of the nicest color combos ever!

Hmmm... Interesting... Just noticed M3C's don't have the ///M logo on the front seat headrests...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Nice, VERY nice!!!*


You miss your M3 yet?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> You miss your M3 yet?  *


You had to remind me, didn't ya?  

Yup... I do. Actually, not only the M3 but also the 325i...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *You had to remind me, didn't ya?  *


I hear they're much cheaper in the US.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> You had to remind me, didn't ya?
> 
> Yup... I do. Actually, not only the M3 but also the 325i...  *


ey alex... what happened to your M3 and your 325?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DINANISR3 said:


> *ey alex... what happened to your M3 and your 325? *


He traded them in for a woman.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I hear they're much cheaper in the US.  *


Grrr... 

They are my friend. They sure are...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> He traded them in for a woman.  *


Simply put, that's almost the reason why...

You can read all about it here...


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

quote: 
"Hmmm... Interesting... Just noticed M3C's don't have the ///M logo on the front seat headrests..."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alex325i:

M3's still have the ///M logo on the front seat headrests but not the colors. It is embossed onto the leather.


Max

:thumbup:


----------



## newbieguy (Feb 20, 2002)

wow thats a beautyful car.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

Engine break-in period is almost over. Car goes into Cutter motors on Monday.................after that I can open her up.

Jon, where's the best place to take it up to 160mph in the Santa Barbara area??

Max


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Max said:


> *Jon, where's the best place to take it up to 160mph in the Santa Barbara area??
> 
> Max *


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:

HWY 217 (Ward Memorial) - between HWY 101 & Goleta
Beach - early am...


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Jon 

HWY 217 (Ward Memorial) - between HWY 101 & Goleta 
Beach - early am...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanx Jon, you are the second person to mention Ward Memorial, so I guess that is the place. Will have to go there with my friend and his boxter, he's been wanting to race ever since I got my car.

Damn................can't wait.

Max


----------

